# Let's play the fun game... what did my wife buy today?



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

So I check our credit cards daily in Mint and monitor against fraud / plan for our budget.

She usually tells me when she buys me a gift so I don't check.

Today she forgot and well... whoops...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

You should marry that woman.


----------



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

My wife ordered a Cozy Up Pullover today.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Let's see what my wife ordered for me today....
LASCO 09-1025 Chrome Plated 2.2 GPM Female Hose Thread Aerator


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

My OTHER (mostly human female companion) ordered pizza. Does that count?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Badback said:


> My OTHER (mostly human female companion) ordered pizza. Does that count?


Sure!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So I check our credit cards daily in Mint and monitor against fraud / plan for our budget.
> 
> She usually tells me when she buys me a gift so I don't check.
> 
> ...


assuming your tax is around 7% - 7.4%... 

(4) charge adaptors ($180 + tax)
a jacket ($179 + tax)
a (2) kids jackets and a t-shirt for her favorite ($182 + tax)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> assuming your tax is around 7% - 7.4%...
> 
> (4) charge adaptors ($180 + tax)
> a jacket ($179 + tax)
> a (2) kids jackets and a t-shirt for her favorite ($182 + tax)


Only 6% here, but I like where you're going.

I already have 5 Tesla t-shirts, so I'm leaning toward jacket too. I'm not sure what I'd do with it given the heat here...

My birthday is in August so stay tuned....


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Only 6% here, but I like where you're going.
> 
> I already have 5 Tesla t-shirts, so I'm leaning toward jacket too. I'm not sure what I'd do with it given the heat here...
> 
> My birthday is in August so stay tuned....


man.... I thought I was giving you a break suggesting 7% tax! 6 is hardly worth the trouble


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm checking out some older slower parts of the forum and very disappointed to see we never learned what your wife bought you. Or perhaps she just decided to buy herself some Tesla goodies.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> Let's see what my wife ordered for me today....
> LASCO 09-1025 Chrome Plated 2.2 GPM Female Hose Thread Aerator


If your wife buys you a Female Aerator is that her way of trying to tell you something??...LOL


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GDN said:


> I'm checking out some older slower parts of the forum and very disappointed to see we never learned what your wife bought you. Or perhaps she just decided to buy herself some Tesla goodies.


Well whoops ... struggling to remember here 

I want to say water bottle, visor, and sweater. Let's go with that


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'll ask here you'll likely know as well as a new thread, I'm not finding, but what happened to the "M3OC Shop". Seems I can find products on Google and can add to a cart, but the shop itself is shut down.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GDN said:


> I'll ask here you'll likely know as well as a new thread, I'm not finding, but what happened to the "M3OC Shop". Seems I can find products on Google and can add to a cart, but the shop itself is shut down.


Pinging @TrevP to confirm the status of M3OC Shop.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Just for follow up:


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

The upkeep on the shop was taking up time and the sales were just not enough to warrant the time and effort. Sorry


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Only 6% here, but I like where you're going.
> 
> I already have 5 Tesla t-shirts, so I'm leaning toward jacket too. I'm not sure what I'd do with it given the heat here...
> 
> My birthday is in August so stay tuned....


Get the Tesla corporate jacket, you won't regret it. The quality and comfort is fantastic. Easily my favourite jacket of all time. Of all time!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Get the Tesla corporate jacket, you won't regret it. The quality and comfort is fantastic. Easily my favourite jacket of all time. Of all time!


Is that for sale again? I tried when I was at the Factory Tour and they weren't selling it.


----------

